# Two Fisted Eater



## padkison (Mar 6, 2007)

Peruvian male


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice one Perry, i can see the thicker antenna on the male Peruvian stick mantis. I don't think the other roach manage to escape?


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice! Two large prey at once! I've only seen mine grabbing two fruit flies at once.

By the way, that's a really thick antenna (not like it's bad though).


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2007)

I love when they do that.


----------



## sean (Mar 6, 2007)

me too... one of my african females never fails to catch both crickets if i put two in at once.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 6, 2007)

i have a nymphs do that lol


----------



## Insect Guy (Mar 7, 2007)

Almost all of my mantids try to do this. Sometimes they even have a fly in their mouth and one in each claw, they are only nymphs.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 7, 2007)

yeah i've seen that to lol


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Mar 7, 2007)

My biggest H. Grandis does that occasionally. I love the way they all of a sudden stop chewing and turn their head when they see another potential meal.


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Mar 8, 2007)

What kinda roaches are those?


----------



## padkison (Mar 8, 2007)

B. lateralis



> What kinda roaches are those?


----------



## awesomebillfromdawsonvill (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, youve got some #@[email protected]&amp;*up mantid there. Eating from the bottom down that guys sadistic! What a long horrible death for that poor roach :twisted: I cant help but feel a little bad for the feeders when they go down like that. But then again face first cant be that fun either.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 10, 2007)

> Wow, youve got some #@[email protected]&amp;*up mantid there. Eating from the bottom down that guys sadistic! What a long horrible death for that poor roach :twisted: I cant help but feel a little bad for the feeders when they go down like that. But then again face first cant be that fun either.


It's not like the roach stops thinking when its head is eaten (if roaches ever think). They don't have a [central] brain like us. The only thing that's different is that they can't see anymore if their head is eaten first.

Anyway, I gave my mantis a bunch of flies today and got to watch it eat one fly in each arm!


----------



## padkison (Mar 10, 2007)

I tossed a hissing cockroach in with some assassin bugs I used to have. The hisser was bigger than the assassins, but I had heard they would take down big prey and then all feed on it. The hisser was too much for them, so I thought I would disable it by cutting off its head. The hisser ran around headless for several days until I got too creeped out by it and tossed it to a tarantula.


----------



## awesomebillfromdawsonvill (Mar 10, 2007)

Lol! thats awsome!.... kinda horrible too.


----------



## padkison (Mar 12, 2007)

Nigerian Flower Mantis Adult Female


----------



## skinnylegs (Mar 12, 2007)

go to mantiskingdom.com,go to gallery and go in to either _h.grandis_ or _r.basilis_.three flies at once,'nuff said.


----------

